# Need Help Sourcing This Ink Transfer Product



## burgertech (Aug 2, 2014)

Take a look at the attached photos. This is an NFL "Pro Line" shirt - 60/40 cotton/polyester.

The hand/feel of the ink is virtually non existent. The fibers of the shirt blend through the inks to give the worn/distressed look.

Can anyone recommend a plastisol (or other heat transfer product) that can achieve this look?

Is it possible that this shirt was done with a another technology like DTG?

I have tried a number of transfers from different vendors (F&M, Versatranz, etc) with distress patterns applied and they're all (as expected) fairly thick applications that do no look nearly the same.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks much!


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

appears to be distressed water based screen printing.


----------



## yogaclothing (Jun 16, 2015)

It looks like water based screen printing. It will be tough to do as a Heat transfer. To achieve the soft vintage look with plastisol Screenprinting, add conditioner to plastisol and press hard into the shirt, but thin on the ink. Here is a Shirt I just did using this technique. After 1 wash you cannot feel the ink.


----------

